# WEEZY



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2011)

This is weezy, we no longer have her, she passed. She was a true blessing!


----------



## turtletania (Mar 12, 2011)

that pic in your signature is amazing... how much land do you have? do they try to dig out? or is the fencing underground too?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 13, 2011)

turtletania said:


> that pic in your signature is amazing... how much land do you have? do they try to dig out? or is the fencing underground too?


Thank you, I just took that picture a couple of days ago. Just over one acre. Never try to dig out. Yes, the fencing extends underground about one foot.


----------

